# Attitude question



## stressed_out (Jan 13, 2010)

How long do you guys average from the time you order till the time you get your beans from attitude? I was just wondering how long I have to be stressed out for while I wait for my beans to come or not come. I have all my fingers crossed. I hope this works out for me.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

I've gotten mine from 7-12 wprking days.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2010)

:yeahthat: 

But there are others that have had it take longer for one reason or another.  Don't stress out friend... the beans will come!


----------



## stressed_out (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. Chef it was all your post about them that helped me decide to go with them. They should make you a sales rep or pay you.   I'm just nervous about the entire deal you know. I have never ordered beans off the net before. I have a dark cloud of doom that usually lurks over me. I dropped some good dough on this order. I figured if I was going to do it and take the chance of getting arrested I better do it right the first time. I used the stealth of course. I'm more worried about getting caught than loosing the dough. I just wanted to get an idea of how long I had to feel ill for.  I remember the seed bank in canada that got bagged by the dea and the canadian police. I read they tracked grow rooms all over the us from his records. Maybe Im just being perinoid. lol:holysheep:


----------



## stressed_out (Jan 13, 2010)

I just checked the royal mail tracking and it said being processed for delivery abroad. :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Awsome it should be a matter of days! I was paranoid at first too but that will cease with your next order.


----------



## stressed_out (Jan 13, 2010)

lol thnx guys I feel better after talking to ya. Ill post when they come.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2010)

Usually 10 days for me...except the DNA giveaway...they got me my beans in like 3 days some how that time...that rocked big time


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah but HL your connectected in a "brown" way. I guess you can say you've got delivery "stroke".........Godfather Hamster   Brother just when you start to get paranoid again, go check your mailbox.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2010)

stressed_out said:
			
		

> lol thnx guys I feel better after talking to ya. Ill post when they come.


 
now we just gotta get your username changed to something less stressful!


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeah but HL your connectected in a "brown" way. I guess you can say you've got delivery "stroke".........Godfather Hamster   Brother just when you start to get paranoid again, go check your mailbox.



I hve no pull with the USPS chef...I wish I did...what's funny is *my* UPS driver is a jerk...she knows I am a driver in a different building and she still won't leave my packages half the time...I am good friends with her boss as he used to be my supervisor before transferring to another building...so when she does not leave my stuff i call his cell and he sends her a message in the Diad(that lil board you sign) to go back and re-attempt the delivery....she comes back with a huge attitude and i always tell her if she wld leave it in the first place she wld not hve to come back...


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Make her an offer she can't refuse:rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 13, 2010)

attitude is a great site...plenty of specials and great customer service..marijuana seeds-nl is another site i've ordered from with complete satisfaction


----------

